# Is an Insulated Ice Shanty really Needed?



## BUBBA340 (Dec 27, 2013)

profisher777 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think im leaning towards insulated for the dripping factor, but i saw an uninsulated Eskimo Quick Flip for 180 at local tackle shop. This is a tempting purchase.


Instead of getting hung up on the term insulated I think the thickness of the fabric is important, my clam rapidshack is the one that rains on me when you put the heat to it on a real cold day because the fabric is so thin you can see sunlight through it. my "uninsulated" otter is as thick as I feel I need so when they talk about their deniers and all that I think it is important, so whether "insulated" or not make sure the fabric is substantial...I have found 600 denier is good enough for me.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Who makes an "un-insulated" shack now? :lol:

I have an un-insulated Otter and an Otter that only has insulation on the top. I wasn't crazy about the insulation only being on the top, however I love it now. 
I'm actually down-sizing my heater now. The little buddy is too much, I run it just on the pilot light, with my jacket off.


----------



## BUBBA340 (Dec 27, 2013)

William H Bonney said:


> Who makes an "un-insulated" shack now? :lol:
> 
> I have an un-insulated Otter and an Otter that only has insulation on the top. I wasn't crazy about the insulation only being on the top, however I love it now.
> I'm actually down-sizing my heater now. The little buddy is too much, I run it just on the pilot light, with my jacket off.


I got ahold of an old focus 5 to run in my little shacks because the little buddy and sunflowers were way too much heat and you couldn't throttle them down. Havent had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

How are the newer insulated shacks for light infiltration? My buddy has a clam and its bright inside from all the stitching.


----------



## BUBBA340 (Dec 27, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> How are the newer insulated shacks for light infiltration? My buddy has a clam and its bright inside from all the stitching.


no light infiltration at all on the otters, both about 5 years old....


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

profisher777 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think im leaning towards insulated for the dripping factor, but i saw an uninsulated Eskimo Quick Flip for 180 at local tackle shop. This is a tempting purchase.


I’ve never had any dripping in my uninsulated shanty. But as I said, I don’t run the heat often so maybe that why. If it’s just you, weight is important and is a big difference, and you move a lot, I would go uninsulated. If you sit mostly, get cold easy, etc, go insulated. But for $180, it’s worth picking it up I think just to see how you feel about it. That would be handy on many days even if you also owned an insulated shack too. Then you can decide for yourself. Vs spending $600 plus on a insulated one and deciding to go the other way. You will lose at least that $180 trying to sell a shanty.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> How are the newer insulated shacks for light infiltration? My buddy has a clam and its bright inside from all the stitching.


My buddy has one too, he says it's BRUTAL with that "diamond stitching". The diamond pattern reflects on ice and the holes. He painted the inside, it helped a little. 

The material was wearing thin on the non-insulated material part of my one Otter. I sprayed Flexseal on parts to test it out, that stuff works great.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> My buddy has one too, he says it's BRUTAL with that "diamond stitching". The diamond pattern reflects on ice and the holes. He painted the inside, it helped a little.
> 
> The material was wearing thin on the non-insulated material part of my one Otter. I sprayed Flexseal on parts to test it out, that stuff works great.


Yes its the diamond pattern. I sat in it too long once and when I got out there were diamonds everywhere LOL burned my retinas apparently!

Worthless canvas on that shanty for sight fishing.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

BUBBA340 said:


> Instead of getting hung up on the term insulated I think the thickness of the fabric is important, my clam rapidshack is the one that rains on me when you put the heat to it on a real cold day because the fabric is so thin you can see sunlight through it. my "uninsulated" otter is as thick as I feel I need so when they talk about their deniers and all that I think it is important, so whether "insulated" or not make sure the fabric is substantial...I have found 600 denier is good enough for me.


I agree. My uninsulated otter gets no condensation or dripping on the inside.


----------



## profisher777 (Jun 2, 2017)

I ended up buying the Eskimo Quick Flip for 180.00 I figured why not. If I dont like it I will upgrade in next couple years. Looks like a nice simple shelter. The sled will be nice to haul stuff too.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Flag Up said:


> They save on propane but the insulated cover doubles the weight of the fabric. I use a non insulated Shappell and get along just fine.


That's double the weight UNTIL it's loaded with condensation, and if you put them away wet - you'll rot the fabric much faster.

When I have to replace my old battle worn Igloo XXL it'll be uninsulated too!


----------

